# [FreeNAS] resizing partition



## superguerrier (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello,

Sorry my English is not very well and I am a newbie with FreeBSD. I installed a server with FreeNAS, but I realize that partition is too short. I would like to enlarge. I therefore depends fixit to dvd FreeBSD.

How we use it /mnt2?

When I made:


```
chroot /mnt2 /bin/tcsh
fdisk -i ad1
```

ad1 is not recognized

Is there any documentation to use the fixit?

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 16, 2011)

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------

